# Bunk lubrication?



## Ccantwell (Aug 16, 2019)

Curious as to what folks are using to slick up their trailer bunks....


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Ccantwell said:


> Curious as to what folks are using to slick up their trailer bunks....


Do a search in this site and you will find a wealth of information on bunk lubrication


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Liquid rollers


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I switched from spray silicone to gulf wax last month or so. Big improvement.


----------



## Ccantwell (Aug 16, 2019)

NativeBone said:


> Do a search in this site and you will find a wealth of information on bunk lubrication


I tried that and it came up with every for sale and in existence that included a trailer


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Ccantwell said:


> I tried that and it came up with every for sale and in existence that included a trailer



https://www.microskiff.com/threads/dry-launch.43702/#post-344727

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/silicone-bunk-spray.51267/

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/bunk-glides.25485/#post-198883


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Don't use Sex Wax! I had a bad experience at the ramp at Outdoor World a few weeks ago--couldn't get the boat off the trailer and was holding people up (I felt like a jerk). Seems like it turned sticky over the two weeks from the time I applied it. I've gone back to liquid rollers. Just be careful!


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> Don't use Sex Wax! I had a bad experience at the ramp at Outdoor World a few weeks ago--couldn't get the boat off the trailer and was holding people up (I felt like a jerk). Seems like it turned sticky over the two weeks from the time I applied it. I've gone back to liquid rollers. Just be careful!


LoL that was you! Don’t forget I got your outboard running too! I remember my first time launching a boat..


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Capt. Moose said:


> LoL that was you! Don’t forget I got your outboard running too! I remember my first time launching a boat..


Didn't have any problems starting, once I got the boat off the trailer!!


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Dude driving said the engine wouldn’t start. Once you guys were back on the hard I told him to put it in fwd then back to neutral then try it. 
Nice boat btw. What model HB?


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

BrownDog said:


> Liquid rollers


I have been able to control the launch with liquid rollers very well. I have to be cognisensent of landing my skiff as the skiff wants to slide off backwards if there is not enough throttle to keep her on the slippery bunks, so I have to throtell it to keep it in gear while I shuffle about to get off. No issues with the steering locked down, she don't jump off the trailer. She keeps me young!!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Sex wax is surfboard wax designed to keep your feet on the board. So when it wasn't coming off the trailer it was doing its job.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

dgt2012 said:


> I have been able to control the launch with liquid rollers very well. I have to be cognisensent of landing my skiff as the skiff wants to slide off backwards if there is not enough throttle to keep her on the slippery bunks, so I have to throtell it to keep it in gear while I shuffle about to get off. No issues with the steering locked down, she don't jump off the trailer. She keeps me young!!


Just spray on the rear 2/3rds of your bunks, not the whole bunk, so that the front 1/3 will grip the bottom of the boat a little bit.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

DBStoots said:


> Don't use Sex Wax! I had a bad experience at the ramp at Outdoor World a few weeks ago--couldn't get the boat off the trailer and was holding people up (I felt like a jerk). Seems like it turned sticky over the two weeks from the time I applied it. I've gone back to liquid rollers. Just be careful!


I can also say from first hand experience that Sex Wax should not be eaten. Good on surfboards, bad on the GI tract. Sometimes I feel like the purpose of my life is to serve as a warning to others.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> I can also say from first hand experience that Sex Wax should not be eaten. Good on surfboards, bad on the GI tract. Sometimes I feel like the purpose of my life is to serve as a warning to others.


Interesting. In all the years I surfed, never really thought eating the board wax.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

commtrd said:


> Interesting. In all the years I surfed, never really thought eating the board wax.


It was a dare and I was 17 years old, what can I say? Semi-related: I wish my ex wife hadn't sold my boards when I was in Iraq.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I use liquid rollers or gulf wax. Gulf wax is cheaper and easier to get so I mostly use that now.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Water when I back my trailer in the water like a normal person 
I never needed bunk lube, my hull slides very well on the carpet. Are you dry launching?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

When I do have to put my boat on the trailer, I usually spray the front 1/2 of the front bunks with Liquid Rollers. My local ramp is pretty steep and Vantage sticks to the trailer pretty good otherwise. Launching isn't the issue as I can always sink the trailer if I need to but recovering is where I like to have some lube on the front bunks. I try to get the back roller just underwater which equals the wheels about half way wet. Any deeper and there isn't enough trailer to catch and guide the boat smoothly up.

I don't get my panties in a wad about getting the trailer wet. I always spray it down after a dunking and periodically will even take the wheels off to clean and lube the hubs and wheel studs. A little PM goes a long way.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Prior threads have outlined the harmful effects of Liquid Roller's chemical ingredients on water, fish and humans. With the growing concern for water quality and habitat issues, using this product sure seems counter-productive, especially when there's a cheap and natural alternative lubrication--Gulf wax. I'm still working on the original box I bought two years ago.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Sounds like the Gulf Wax is likely the best and cheapest way to go. Picking up a box for the next trailer.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I store mine in the mini-fridge in the garage. About twice a year I take one cake with me in a zip lock bag and leave it in the truck while I go fishing. Before loading back up, I rub the bunks with the wax after the sun has warmed the carpet. Eeezy peezy.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

You can find it in the baking section at Publix.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

My local ACE Hardware carries it, too.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Zika said:


> Prior threads have outlined the harmful effects of Liquid Roller's chemical ingredients on water, fish and humans. With the growing concern for water quality and habitat issues, using this product sure seems counter-productive, especially when there's a cheap and natural alternative lubrication--Gulf wax. I'm still working on the original box I bought two years ago.


Your bunks dont touch the water if you are dry launching. My hubs dont even touch.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Realize that with dry launching. But wet hulls still drip onto the bunks and into the ramp/water. 

Breathing hazardous sprayed mist is not my idea of fun, either. Besides running a gasoline-powered outboard, I try to have as little impact on the marine environment as possible. Even go out of my way each trip to pick up trash or plastic. So using natural paraffin wax is a no-brainer for me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zika said:


> Realize that with dry launching. But wet hulls still drip onto the bunks and into the ramp/water.
> 
> Breathing hazardous sprayed mist is not my idea of fun, either. Besides running a gasoline-powered outboard, I try to have as little impact on the marine environment as possible. Even go out of my way each trip to pick up trash or plastic. So using natural paraffin wax is a no-brainer for me.


As much Aqua-Net as my granny used to use I don’t think some bunk spray is going to float a manatee. Jokes, just jokes.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You should see what I’m exposed to every day at work, no wonder I’m not right!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

If the Sex Wax caused the boat to "stick" to the trailer bunks, why would Gulf Wax be any different?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Can only speculate as to what all goes into Sex Wax LOL, but the Gulf Wax is slicker than snot on a raincoat. You have to be careful on steeper ramps so it doesn't self-launch. Loading is easier, too.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I have always used the liquid rollers when I dry launch/recover.
I will try the gulf wax next time. 
I'm not sure paraffin is all that great for the environment either...


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

backbone said:


> I have always used the liquid rollers when I dry launch/recover.
> I will try the gulf wax next time.
> I'm not sure paraffin is all that great for the environment either...


Paraffin should at least biodegrade and is not toxic to start with.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

BobGee said:


> Paraffin should at least biodegrade and is not toxic to start with.


You know its made from petroleum oil right?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

backbone said:


> You know its made from petroleum oil right?


What’s wrong with petroleum? Sounds like saying “magazine clip”.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s wrong with petroleum? Sounds like saying “magazine clip”.


Dramatic effect?

I usually dog ear my magazines, you use fancy clips?


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

backbone said:


> You know its made from petroleum oil right?


I do know that. But it’s a part of the petroleum distillate that’s not toxic. Benzene is a part that is toxic.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

We used to put the Gulf wax on the bottom of our sand skis to make them go faster. But the other waxes like Sex wax for surfboards is for the opposite. In fact, when we would stack our surfboards, you never wanted to get the wax from the deck of someone else board on the bottom of your board because it would slow it down.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Also, I always thought Mrs. Palmers was a superior surf wax to Sex Wax. I don't know if they even make it anymore. Haven't surfed since 2004.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You should see what I’m exposed to every day at work, no wonder I’m not right!


Ha thinking back on stuff I could have been or was exposed to in years past working at chemical plants and refineries: phosgene, cumene, isopropyl benzene, benzene, naphthalene-based rocket fuels, all carbon numbers from C1 to C36, epoxy constituents, styrenes, foam constituents for coolers (which can contain up to 12 chemicals that could kill if getting on or in), mercaptans ethyl and methyl, H2S up to 50%+ level, thiophenes, toluene, xylene, orthoxylene, paraxylene, metaxylene, of course not like I was bathing in this stuff but exposed to all of it at one time or another from servicing sample-handling for online process analytics. A chem plant had a unit that was over a mile away from anything else and behind a huge barbed-wire fence with card-only access. It was so dangerous no one was allowed in there if not directly associated with that process. Another of their facilities was where they made the Agent Orange for the military use in Viet Nam. I never got into that stuff thankfully.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

commtrd said:


> Ha thinking back on stuff I could have been or was exposed to in years past working at chemical plants and refineries: phosgene, cumene, isopropyl benzene, benzene, naphthalene-based rocket fuels, all carbon numbers from C1 to C36, epoxy constituents, styrenes, foam constituents for coolers (which can contain up to 12 chemicals that could kill if getting on or in), mercaptans ethyl and methyl, H2S up to 50%+ level, thiophenes, toluene, xylene, orthoxylene, paraxylene, metaxylene, of course not like I was bathing in this stuff but exposed to all of it at one time or another from servicing sample-handling for online process analytics. A chem plant had a unit that was over a mile away from anything else and behind a huge barbed-wire fence with card-only access. It was so dangerous no one was allowed in there if not directly associated with that process. Another of their facilities was where they made the Agent Orange for the military use in Viet Nam. I never got into that stuff thankfully.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

commtrd, your post reminded me that the girlfriend had a bee infestation in her house a while back and called a beekeeper. He wanted to use phosgene gas to get rid of them. Won't be seeing him again.......


----------



## Dajk (Jul 11, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Water when I back my trailer in the water like a normal person
> I never needed bunk lube, my hull slides very well on the carpet. Are you dry launching?


INDEED!


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> I can also say from first hand experience that Sex Wax should not be eaten. Good on surfboards, bad on the GI tract. Sometimes I feel like the purpose of my life is to serve as a warning to others.


Where were you when all the kids were eating the Tide Pods?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Jim Lenfest said:


> Where were you when all the kids were eating the Tide Pods?


Back in my day, we didn't have these fancy Tide Pods. We had to chew surf wax and walk to school in the snow!


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Dajk said:


> INDEED!


I back my boat in till it floats off the trailer, then when loading, back it in till I can float it on. I winch it on for the last 3 feet or so.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> Back in my day, we didn't have these fancy Tide Pods. We had to chew surf wax and walk to school in the snow!


Laughing.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

“We had to chew surf wax and walk to school in the snow!”

And it was uphill in both directions!


----------

